# TAMPA, FLORIDA - Parte 1



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hola quiero compartir con uds. mis fotos de Tampa, una prospera ciudad con inteersante turismo, perteneciente al estado de Florida, USA. Su metro area supera los 2 millones de habitantes. Fue durante mi estadia por dicha ciudad alla por el anho 2001 hasta inicios del 2002 en mi epoca de estudiante universitario de seminarios en la University of South Florida

Downtown Tampa, vistas y skyline:

100th North Tampa building, o simplemente Amsouth Bank, el mas alto de la ciudad con 42 pisos y 176.5 metros, a la derecha el antes First Union Bank, ahora Wachovia.









LOOKING UP !!! entre el Tampa City Center, sede de Verizon, y el SunTrust Bank........al mediodia.









Nuevamente, Verizon y el SunTrust Bank...........1pm









Tampa downtown desde la University of Tampa, rival de la USF.....









Tampa skyline desde la interestatal 75........









Tampa skyline desde la bahia de Tampa en la parte donde desemboca el Hillsborough rio....









Tampa skyline desde el piso 13 del condominio universitario Fontana Hall....Lo que se ve en primer plano, es el campus de la USF......entre los edificios al fondo, se ve que asoma un roaller coaster, ahi queda el Busch Gardens, conocido lugar turistico de la ciudad....









Mi hermano y yo en el downtown Tampa....









Ya viene la segunda parte........hay muchisimas fotos mas relacionados a rascacielos y skylines de ciudades de Florida.......espero les haya gustado...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Provecho, me parece más pequeña que Miami.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve muy bonita la ciudad, primera vez que sé de Tampa.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Tampa es chévere...lo que más recuerdo es Busch Gardens.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

En Tampa vi x 1ra vez el arco iris.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si Tampa queda a 5 horas de donde vivo.Es una ciudad chica con un centro muy moderno en la zona de Tampa Bay,pero las afueras de la ciudad por donde esta el Busch Gardens es medio feo.Mucho barrios de negritos un poco peligrosos.Aunque la chicas de Tampa y Orlando,LO MAXIMO.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonita cuidad, estube ahi solo una vez cuando fui a Bush Gardens. Chevere el thread. Queria hacer lo mismo con mi cuidad y poner fotos del downtown y resulta que me detuvo la policia, interrogo por 2 horas y quito mi camara hasta terminar la "investigacion". Que ridicules, ahora espero que se apure la porqueria de investigacion y me devuelvan mi camara rapido. Igual, ya llame a mi abogada porsia....


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

hola s yo escuche mencionar de esta ciudad por un amigo que estudia por alla, bueno y justo ayer buscando en internet un trabajo sobre espacios exteriores vi una plaza de tampa.
se ve muy desarrollada esta ciudad propia del 1 mundo
:weirdo: :runaway:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Jose Perez said:


> Si Tampa queda a 5 horas de donde vivo.Es una ciudad chica con un centro muy moderno en la zona de Tampa Bay,pero las afueras de la ciudad por donde esta el Busch Gardens es medio feo.Mucho barrios de negritos un poco peligrosos.Aunque la chicas de Tampa y Orlando,LO MAXIMO.



asi es, existe una zona intermedia, entre el downtown e Ybor city hasta la zona de influencia del Busch Gardens, es una zona donde hay pobreza y se ve aquello que dices, aunque no la pobreza como hay aqui. Cada vez que iba al downtown en bus en un rato de webeo a fotografiar, pasaba por ahi....Lo rescatable es que a pesar de las zonas medio pobres, todo espacioso y lleno de baundante vegetacion...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Claro tambien porque estabas en la Florida.Harta vegetacion como aca en Miami.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Están bien tus fotos Sky.. espero la segunda parte!!


----------



## Mark1983 (Jan 9, 2006)

tampa es una ciudad super cool creo es mas grande que orlando y casi como miami , la verdad que para vivir es barato,y hay mas que hacer si vien recuerdo en tampa tienen como una especie de boulevard , llamado hebor, o hibor , bueno nose como se escribe pero esa calle es locasa , muchas discotecas,clubs, y bars la verdad que si excisten conpatriotas viviendo en en tampa , me gustaria que pasaran los datos tengo pensado mudarme por ahi, Clear Water is the Best


----------

